

Peter Norvig: Warning signs in Experimental Design and Interpretation - ecuzzillo
http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html

======
tel
Norvig always has exceptional essays. This kind of understanding should be
prerequisite to being allowed to read scientific papers.

At the very least it's required to demonstrate personal credibility when
_talking_ about said papers.

------
yubrew
"Humans are very good at detecting patterns, but rather poor at detecting
randomness." This is so true.

